# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  phần mềm đổi đuôi sis sang đuôi jar để cài được vào điện thoại hỗ trợ java

## recvietnam316

hiện tại mình có link của phần mềm sis2sisx & jar converter v1.0 
link đây: http://www.mediafire.com/?djq1okmzlzz
tuy nhiên 1 vấn đề đặt ra là không biết sử dụng chúng như thế nào cả.
mong mọi người giúp đỡ mình với hoặc có thể cho minh link 1 phần mềm nào khác tương tự phần mềm trên để đổi đuôi sis sang đuôi jar để cài được vào điện thoại hỗ trợ java như se, nokia(đời thấp hỗ trợ java), samsung, lg,motorola...
minh cảm ơn các bạn trước nhé.
xin reply cho minh qua địa chỉ email nay nhe.
[email protected] 
đ/t: 01666663386
thanks lần nữa nhé.

----------

